# www.online-großhandel24.de



## Nessi (6 Juni 2013)

Ich bin leider auch so einem Be**** auf den Leim gegangen. Habe dort ein Handy "gekauft", leider auch per Vorkasse und nun hab ich jemanden erreicht, der unter dieser Adresse wohnt und dort ist schon bekannt, das die Seite von einem Betrüger ist!!! Es wurde auch schon mehrfach Anzeige erstattet, aber trotzdem ist die Seite noch im Netz.
Naja, meine eigene Schuld das ich so doof war. Werde ihn trotzdem anzeigen um meinen Frust los zu werden.
Wollte nur eine Warnung rausgeben, weil ich überhaupt nichts negatives über die Seite finden konnte.

[ModEdit DF: Wort entfernt]


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2013)

Nessi schrieb:


> Ich bin leider auch so einem Be**** auf den Leim gegangen.


Be*** dürfen nur wegen Betruges verurteilte bezeichnet werden. ( Leider....)
Es gibt so gut wie keine Infos über diesen angeblichen Großhandler. Registriert ist die Seite auf einen völlig anderen Namen und Adresse  als das was im Impressum steht.

Wie bist du denn auf diese Seite gelockt worden?


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2013)

> Registernummer: HRB 8764
> Registergericht: Amtsgericht Schwarzenberg
> Umsatzsteueridentnummer: DE8126564588
> WEEE-Reg.-Nr.: 92476353


Das Amtsgericht Schwarzenberg gibt es nicht:

http://www.justiz.sachsen.de/content/ag.htm


----------



## Goblin (6 Juni 2013)

Dahin soll die Beute fließen. Die Bankverbindung und deren Inhaber haben absolut nichts mit dem Shop zu tuen



> Kontoinhaber:
> Zahlungen bitte an unser Steuerbüro überweisen mit folgenden Daten:
> 
> SELIM KORKUSUZ
> ...


 

Diese Daten stehen in der Mail mit der Bestellbestätigung



> Online-Grosshandel24.de (IRI 24 Import Gruppe)
> Adresse Marienburger Str. 9
> Ort 10405 Berlin
> Homepage www.online-grosshandel24.de
> ...


 
Zu 99% ein Fakeshop

Kontoinhaber,Daten aus dem Impressum,Daten bei Denik,Daten aus der Mail,da passt nichts zusammen

Für Geschädigte >>>>> Sofort zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten !!


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Bankverbindung
> 
> 
> > Postbank


 
Und das Tolle ist dann auch noch, dass man sich Finanzagenten sogar sparen kann. Z.B. die Post- aber auch andere Direktbanken bieten an, dass man gleich vom erschlichenen Täterkonto aus Western Union-Überweisungen nach Nimmerwiederstan ausführen kann. Da werden ein paar Tage die Einnahmen gebucht und wenn das Konto erst dicht ist, wird eben irgendow ein neues für die nächsten Opfer auf gemacht. Ob das in diesem Fall so ist, kann ich nicht schreiben.


----------



## Nessi (7 Juni 2013)

Bei mir stand eine andere Bankverbindung von einer Frau Gebauer...

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht mehr wie ich dahin gekommen bin. Habe nach einem Handy gesucht und dann war ich auch schon da.

Zur Polizei fahr ich nächste Woche auf jedenfall. Auch wenn es nichts bringt. :-( Ich hab bei einem Typ angerufen, der auch unter der "angeblichen" Adresse wohnt. Dort ist bekannt das man keine Ware von dort bekommt und auch da hat man mir gesagt, das ich eine Anzeige mache soll. Hätten andere auch schon gemacht.

Die Frage ist nur, warum diese Seite immer noch im Netz ist? Naja, eigentlich bin ich selber schuld...


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2013)

Nessi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, warum diese Seite immer noch im Netz ist?


Weil es niemanden gibt, der einfach mal eben so Websites oder den Zugang über die Domaine dahin abschalten kann. Stell dir mal vor, du hättest so einen Shop und kommst nur nicht mit der Lieferung nach oder dein Lieferant patzt - käme da einer, der die Seite mal eben blockt, dann hättest du womöglich einen Schadenersatzanspruch gegen den. Also müsste der jener einer sein, der a) ein dickes Fell hat und auch Kritik aushält und b) mit der Problematik im Einzelfall hinreichend vertraut ist. Seitenabschalten auf Zuruf is nich!

Neben Fakeshops gibt es auch noch andere Geschäftsmodelle, die weitaus wenige kriminell sind, nähmlich nahezu gar nicht, sie z. B. hier: DropShipping, oder warum bekomme ich meine bestellte Ware nicht?


----------



## passer (9 Juni 2013)

Kennzeichen für solche Be... :

Vorkasse only
unglaubliche Preise
Werben mit ohne Versandkosten
Stammkunden dürfen auf Rechnung kaufen



> Der Neukunde kann nur per Vorkasse bezahlen. Erfolgt die Lieferung bei Stammkunden gegen Rechnung oder auf Kredit ist der Kaufpreis mit Erhalt der Rechnung ohne Abzug fällig. Anderenfalls ist der Kaufpreis mit Erhalt der Ware ohne Abzug fällig.


 
Diese Art der AGB ist denn überall bei solchen  "Shops" zu finden.

Aber bitte; Menschenverstand.
Wer teure Waren per Vorkasse bei unbekannten Shops zahlt 

Seriöse selbst sehr preiswerte Händler bieten mindestens noch Kreditkarte oder per Drittleisterzahlung an.
Die Kosten dieser ZA werden dem Kunden in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## kleinschnitger (19 Juni 2013)

Liebe Nutzer,

fuer eine Wirtschaftsmagazin des WDR Fernsehens bin ich derzeit auf der Suche nach Kunden, die von einem Fakeshop betrogen wurden. Ich bitte Sie als geschaedigter Kunde herzlich, sich bei mir zu melden, damit ich mit Ihnen ueber Ihren Fall reden kann. Wir sind derzeit mehreren moeglichen Fake-Shops auf der Spur. Einer auf unserer Liste ist elektro-berlin.eu. Sollten Sie also dort bestellt haben und niemals Ware oder ein leeres Paket geliefert bekommen haben, melden Sie sich bitte bei mir unter: [email protected] 

Wir werden fuer Sie bei Ermittlern, Verbraucherschuetzern und dem angegeben Betreiber nachfragen, um Details in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Ich hoffe sehr auf Ihre Unterstuetzung.

Mit besten Gruessen

J. Kleinschnitger


[Modedit by Hippo: Der User kleinschnitger wurde überprüft und als Journalist akkreditiert]


----------

